# Fish Bowl



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Newest creation


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks good. But only small fish!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you...Yeah i got it covered, not my first nano


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Lovely and so well balanced. How big is the bowl? I like the way you have it in a corner with the light from above.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you 

The bowl is approx 30 litres


----------



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

That's beautiful! What do you intend to stock it with? It seems very betta friendly.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

UH English please??? I don't understand liters and I am to old and stubborn to learn.


----------



## darkhymn (Dec 16, 2014)

vreugy said:


> UH English please??? I don't understand liters and I am to old and stubborn to learn.


Just under 8 gallons.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

vreugy said:


> UH English please??? I don't understand liters and I am to old and stubborn to learn.


Aprox. 7.5 gallons.
As usaull another stunning set up.Everything Alasse builds is always BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

vreugy said:


> UH English please??? I don't understand liters and I am to old and stubborn to learn.


That is english, and use an online convertor same as i have to when people talk gallons


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

coralbandit said:


> Aprox. 7.5 gallons.
> As usaull another stunning set up.Everything Alasse builds is always BEAUTIFUL.


Thank you...the bowl was a bit of a challenge. It may change a bit in a few weeks time, still trying to get my hands on what will be the bowls eventual final resident/s


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Cute. I will see if I an find one and bookmark it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

vreugy said:


> UH English please??? I don't understand liters and I am to old and stubborn to learn.


i guess it's true you cant teach an old dog new tricks.just kidding  but i found you a site that is very good.Liters to Gallons (US) and US Gallon to Liter ( Gal to L ) Online Conversion Calculator - Converter / Chart / Table


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Bark bark bark bark bark woof

Love you too Brian. Hope you have a very Merry Christmas. Stay safe


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to top of page, click search. There is a conversion chart there for liters to gallons and vice versa as well as C to F.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> i guess it's true you cant teach an old dog new tricks.just kidding  but i found you a site that is very good.Liters to Gallons (US) and US Gallon to Liter ( Gal to L ) Online Conversion Calculator - Converter / Chart / Table


Remember the "normal" conversation?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Alasse said:


> Thank you...the bowl was a bit of a challenge. It may change a bit in a few weeks time, still trying to get my hands on what will be the bowls eventual final resident/s


Nice small beauty!
I had a thread previously on the subject of what's "normal" and it's quite unusal to use liter here and generally don't use metric system here. 
I guess all in the Garden City would use metric and it is faster when you need to convert into the subunits. On the other hand, we still have long way to go for true metric: 100hr a day, 100 min an hr and 100s a min?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I will leave all that "stuff" to you younger folks. This old brain of mine is to tired to even think of metric stuff. Shame we have to get so old and hard headed.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

vreugy said:


> I will leave all that "stuff" to you younger folks. This old brain of mine is to tired to even think of metric stuff. Shame we have to get so old and hard headed.


shame im so "young" and hard headed. hard headed people UNITE!!!*w3


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

United Hardhead States of Aquarium!!!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice bowl  are those tiger endlers?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

vreugy said:


> UH English please??? I don't understand liters and I am to old and stubborn to learn.


I (age) had me on the edge of my screen a few icons set for Fahrenheit, miles, inches, gallons, states abbreviations, etc. Without that I could not join in too.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

treliantf said:


> United Hardhead States of Aquarium!!!


i pledge my alliance to the hard headed people who keep this country hard headed :glasses-wink:k:


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I pledged, too!!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

OK....i work in litres, if you cant be bothered or just dont want to convert, i dont care lol

Sometimes i might convert, but honestly i should not have to, same as i dont expect non metric users to convert for me.

Now, back to the bowl

I have just come back from a week and a half holiday to a major slimy stinky mess in this bowl, so at present it has been emptied and bowl, wood, and rocks all washed.
It is waiting for me to get to it and reset it up


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

April R said:


> Nice bowl  are those tiger endlers?


Yes they are male tiger endlers


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

In the small surface an air stone might help.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Arthur7 said:


> In the small surface an air stone might help.


Wasn't caused from the surface area, plenty there for gas exchange. My son, who has absolutely no idea with fish) accidently over fed the bowl while I was away.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Pulled it down....bowl is still here, will set it back up again some day


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

youre crushin me bec! lol


----------

